# TSSA: Safety Alert



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Direct Gas Fired Industrial Air Heaters by Crossing Air-Tech Systems

Intertek Testing Services (ETL) is notifying consumers and retailers of an unauthorized ETL Certification Mark on Crossing Air-Tech Systems.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

On October 1st, TSSA issued notice that the CAD/CSA B149.1-10 natural gas and propane installation code, as amended for Ontario, will come into force on December 1, 2012.
We have no additional information at this time. We will forward it to you as it becomes available.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The re-issuing of the TSSA’s Director's Public Safety Order FS-072-06-R8, effective October 15th, 2012 will expire on December 1, 2012, when replaced by the Gaseous Fuels Code Adoption Document. This Safety Order required all G1, G2, G3, and GUT certification holders performing service, maintenance and/or emergency response work to perform a CO check in the boiler's flue (between the heat exchanger and the draft control device) and take action when the level is above 100 PPM.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There has been a lot of speculation and rumour about the new Ontario College of Trades and how it will affect trades people and the companies that employ them. Some have championed the College as a huge step in the right direction towards industry self-governance and reduced government involvement while others worry about potential new fees, the governance and accountability structure, industry representation and the potential influence of special interests.

To assist the industry in forming a clearer understanding of the College, HRAI will be hosting a series of information meetings across the province. Representatives from the College as well as the Ministry of Training, Colleges and Universities (MTCU) will present the vision and rationale for the new organization and there will be plenty of opportunity for questions.

Before we come to any conclusions about whether or not this change will benefit or hurt the industry, let's inform ourselves, so we can be knowledgeable and affective participants and/or critics!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TSSA - Director's Safety Order - Fuels Safety Program - Majestic Fireplace - Direct Vent Free Standing Gas Fireplaces

The enclosed Director's Order and accompanying attachment addresses a safety concern which TSSA along with the Ontario Fire Marshal's Office has investigated. This involves the use of Free Standing Direct Vented Gas Fireplaces as manufactured by CFM (Majestic Fireplace).

The concern is with the relief dampers not adequately relieving the pressure in the event of a delayed ignition as a result of a buildup of un-burnt gas. This could result in an explosion expelling the fireplace glass into the living space causing personal injury.

Effectively immediately, TSSA is requiring that the following models: FSDV22, FSDV30 and FSDV32 Series comply with Director's Order, FS-195-12.

Note: The affected fireplaces are free standing models.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

November 16th, 2012

Attention Residential HVAC Partners:

Monessen Hearth Systems Co. has issued a recall for a series of fireplaces and inserts. The defect lies with their "Signature Command" which is the device that operates the gas fireplace. The defect lies with an internal component which when it fails may allow gas to flow into the fireplace prior to ignition. The affected fireplaces go by the trade names - Monessen, Majestic and Vermont Castings. All affected fireplaces in Ontario shall be shut-off until repaired.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for sending out the information...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Thanks for sending out the information...


I get these updates as soon as they come out on email


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I get these updates as soon as they come out on email


I appreciate the timely notices.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

November 30th, 2012

Attention Residential HVAC Partners/ Builders:


On October 1st, TSSA issued notice that the CAD/CSA B149.1-10 natural gas and propane installation code, as amended for Ontario, will come into force on December 1, 2012.
We have no additional information regarding these amendments. We will forward information to you as it becomes available.

However, you can purchase the new National Code here. Be aware that the Ontario Regulations and amendments that accompany the National Code are not available yet. Contact CSA for availability. Orders can be placed online with CSA now and they will be shipped when they become available. 

We have not heard anything from TSSA in terms of training sessions.


----------

